# Getting the Foam Out



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Had a foundation company call me to get some foam out of a kitchen sink/lav line. The stuff shot all the way into the pop-up assembly in the lav, also about 3 feet above the sink up the vent. 

I went out and cabled the line, I popped a hole through the line from K/S to main line, but hit mud when I went down the lav drain.

The foam was like cement light especially where it was in gravel. 








When the jacked up the floor it pulled the drain out of the santee. The foam shot through a sliver of free space between the fitting and the pipe.








After we cut the line out we chewed the foam up until it pulled out. We pushed from the lav to the septic. The vent was the big PITA but we got that clear also.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Pics O the tee








Pics O the pipe and what came out.
















And the happy ending.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Sounds Like it was a real pita. I'm glad it all had a good outcome though.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I always like happy endings...


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, luckily they blew the foam in the pipe, that way you discovered they pulled the drain apart under the slab when they jacked it up.

Looks like a nice repair, its cool it was such a small hole in the slab for the repair, could have been worse.

I wonder how many other drains are split open from them guys. Seems like a pretty destructive process.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Guess they were doing a raise. I've seen them use pumped concrete but never heard of using expanding foam.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I had them use pumped concrete in L.A. After the 1994 earthquake

filled all the C. I. Under (4) two bath apts, as whale as

280' of 6" clay sewer main for the whole 400 plus unit complex


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Ouch! That couldn't have been good.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

there was a company out here that used expanding foam to raise up some concrete tiles, they used too much foam and had a chemical reaction in the building, 4 hours after doing the work the whole condo tower filled with toxic smoke from the basement work.

looks like a nice clean repair there.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

mpsllc said:


> Ouch! That couldn't have been good.



YES BUT MY COMPANY MADE OVER 100,000.00 REPLACING ALL THE PIPING

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

I never heard of that. What was the point of the foam that they were using?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

cityplumbing said:


> I never heard of that. What was the point of the foam that they were using?



The foam is a heaver duty version of the canned stuff. They drill holes into the slab and inject it to fill the voids and lift the slab. It seems to work pretty well when no issues happen.:laughing:


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Like if the concrete slab cracked from lack of gravel and dirt below it?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

cityplumbing said:


> Like if the concrete slab cracked from lack of gravel and dirt below it?


Yes.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice job locating where the problem was..


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

cityplumbing said:


> Like if the concrete slab cracked from lack of gravel and dirt below it?


YES THE EARTHQUAKE CAUSED THE EARTH TO SETTLE CAUSING VOIDS

UNDER CONCRETE SLABS ALL AROUND THE L.A. AREA,

AT THE APT BUILDING THAT I MANAGED AT THE TIME WE HAD A 6" HIGH

CONCRETE STEP SETTLE FLAT WHEN IT WAS BROKEN OUT IT HAD A PIT

OVER 7' DEEP UNDER IT THAT HAD TO BE BACK-FILLED AND TAMPED 

DOWN BEFORE CONCRETE COULD BE RE POURED :thumbsup:

ALSO BUILDING PILINGS SETTLED CAUSING RAISED CARPORTS AND BUILDINGS TO SINK


----------

